# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello Excel eXperts! :)

## rolandtheeld

Hello All!

I am new to the forums here and new to Excel 2010 but have been an Excel user for a few years now so looking for some ideas and suggestions on how to improve.

Thanks!

----------


## jeffreybrown

Welcome aboard!

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome....

----------


## wsantos

Hello All,

I've registered while back but only now am introducing myself. I look forward to mutual collaboration.

-W

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome wsantos.

----------


## jiffoye

cheers! hope to learn new things here! thanks all in advance! :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome jiffoye.

----------

